# hopper and windows 8 media center



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

1 Hopper
2 Joeys
dish internet connector on one port of wireless router
Windows 8 Pro with Media Center

Has anyone been able to successfully stream music from a Windows 8 PC to the Hopper or a Joey?

The Hopper and Joeys are displayed in the network, options for media streaming are enabled, but can't stream from the Hopper.

Opening Home Media on the Hopper displays my laptop as a DLNA source, and selecting it drills down to music, videos, pictures, etc.

Selecting music gives variety of options such as artist, album, etc.

Drilling down on an album displays individual song titles as thumbnails with a large question mark, but selecting them fails to play the song.

I have a Zune marketplace pass, but the same problem occurs with my own WMAs or MP3s, not just the marketplace songs with DRM. DRM shouldn't block the songs from playing on the network, anyway.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

You need to be connected to Internet with the hic


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"lonerwulf" said:


> You need to be connected to Internet with the hic


False...you can have a direct connection, HIC,Wifi adapter or bridging enabled.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Agree HIC not needed, but it is a moot point.

I forgot to note in the original post that a HIC is used to connect the Hopper and 2 Joeys to my home network.


----------

